# iMovie background music



## Chris Belwinds (Feb 16, 2003)

I am trying to find "atmospheric", very short (0:10) background sounds such as those used in movies (f.e. thrillers) to create tension and atmosphere. Does anyone have an idea where to find those?


----------



## Tez (Mar 5, 2003)

Try www.flashkit.com They have freeware sound files for flash. All you have to do is convert to aiff or whatever imovie can import.

Download sound converter from download.com.


----------



## roger (Mar 6, 2003)

you can buy CDs of movie sounds/effects - usually used in theatre and such like. Just look in your local CD store, and if they don't have them they may be able to order them in for you.

R.


----------

